# معنى الثالوث



## chafik (15 مايو 2008)

أريد أن أعرف المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة ثالوث


----------



## My Rock (15 مايو 2008)

*رد: وحدانية الثالوث*

الثالوث مصطلح يطلق على طبيعة الله الثابتة المثلثة الاقانيم, و نعني بها ان الهنا كائن له ذات, ناطق له كلمة و حي له روح
و بالتالي فالمعنى واحد ان الاشارة هي لاله واحد لا لعدة الهة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معنى الثالوث*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ شفيق*


chafik قال:


> أريد أن أعرف المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة ثالوث


 
*كما قال الحبيب ماي روك*
*الثالوث هو مصتلح يطلق علي طبيعة الله الثابتة*
*فالثالوث يحوي الصفات الثبوتيه الأصيله لطبيعة الله*
*فالله *
*موجود بذاته ........... الأب*
*ناطق بكلمته "عاقل" ........ الأبن*
*حي بروحه بل واهب الحياه ....... الروح القدس*

*فهذه الصفات الثابته الأصيله طبيعة في الله *
*فالله واحد أحد ولكنه موجود وعاقل وحي وهذا هو الثالوث*
*وهذه الصفات من المستحيل أن تنفصل عن جوهرها الواحد*
*فالله واحد في الجوهر ومثلث الأقانيم والأقنوم صفة ذاتيه ثابته أصيله في طبيعة الله*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## chafik (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على المفهوم ولكن أريد أن أسأل سؤال ثاني وأرجوا الجواب 
وهو: 
ما هو المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة أقنــوم باللغة العربية


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2008)

chafik قال:


> شكرا لك أخي على المفهوم ولكن أريد أن أسأل سؤال ثاني وأرجوا الجواب
> وهو:
> ما هو المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة أقنــوم باللغة العربية


 
راجع الموضوع التالي
ما *معنى* كلمة "*أقنوم*"؟


----------

